# Is yelling really necessary when lifting weights?



## JMRQ (Jul 25, 2010)

Is yelling really necessary when lifting weights?

I don't yell at all and I'm very quiet with my bodybuilding

But at the gym I'll often hear yells and stuff


*WHO ELSE HERE YELLS ON THEIR LAST REP ???*


----------



## DOMS (Jul 25, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> *WHO ELSE HERE YELLS ON THEIR LAST REP ???*



Someone going for a PR or douche with a loaded barbell benching while his friends "spot" him on both sides.  Oh, and gaytards that like to throw DBs for distance after back-spasm-curling 30 pounds.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 25, 2010)

Planet Fitness actually put something into action against this but it went way too far.  Our of 5 days at the gym, 1 day will have a screamer.  Ill live with those odds.

Dont be afraid of laughing at them.  Do it.  If they get mad, laugh harder.


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 25, 2010)

jmrq said:


> is yelling really necessary when lifting weights?
> 
> I don't yell at all and i'm very quiet with my bodybuilding
> 
> ...



fu and your yelling, I never yell!!!!!!!!

I keep me wind in for the last rep. *EXCEPT FOR THE LOCK OUT* That's when I let one rip. It's real very sweet and socially admired at my gym.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 25, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Planet Fitness actually put something into action against this but it went way too far. Our of 5 days at the gym, 1 day will have a screamer. Ill live with those odds.
> 
> Dont be afraid of laughing at them. Do it. If they get mad, laugh harder.


  i go to planet fitness myself,i never hear screaming, to me its hysterical when guys scream like a porcupine is walking backwards outta there assholes


----------



## needtogetaas (Jul 26, 2010)

I dont know about all out screaming or even yelling ether. I will grunt just a bit every once in a wile though. I also work out at planet fitness and i have never had the alarm go off on me so I must be quite enough.. I also have a huge gym at my house to and if I feel like it a yell all I want at the house lol..


----------



## ceazur (Jul 26, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Planet Fitness actually put something into action against this but it went way too far.  Our of 5 days at the gym, 1 day will have a screamer.  Ill live with those odds.
> 
> Dont be afraid of laughing at them.  Do it.  If they get mad, laugh harder.



You wouldn't laugh but once in my direction


----------



## aja44 (Jul 26, 2010)

If I see a guy on the bench with 315lbs on the bar trying to get his last rep with limited or even no spotter I dont mind a bit.  But I have to agree that the guy screaming with 30lb DBs doing swing curls, or the guy with 315lbs on the bench with 3 spotters getting a better workout than him need to get tossed or better yet BEAT!!!!

But my all time favorite is the guy that is in the squat rack doing curls with 15lbs on each side and finishes and does not clear the bar.  I have made it a point to yell out in the gym "anyone using this" and their is always one douche who will throw this guy under the bus every time.  He then does the walk of shame over and cleans his weights as I smile from ear to ear..


----------



## FMJ (Jul 26, 2010)

Screamers are attention whores. There's no need to do anything more than grunt or breath heavy. These guys may as well be shouting "Hey everyone look at me!" because that's why they're doing it. Thier giant ego's require that people around them notice. And if they don't scream.. people might miss the show.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 26, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Screamers are attention whores. There's no need to do anything more than grunt or breath heavy. These guys may as well be shouting "Hey everyone look at me!" because that's why they're doing it. Thier giant ego's require that people around them notice. And if they don't scream.. people might miss the show.



Dam ryte.. It's not often that I perform for the ladies. I gotta make it clear whats going down in my corner. KnowhatImsayinbro?


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Jul 26, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> Is yelling really necessary when lifting weights?
> 
> I don't yell at all and I'm very quiet with my bodybuilding
> 
> ...



I don't yell but, i grunt on all my reps. But it beats people making a lot of noise expelling the breath. Pisssss pisssss,LOL


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't know about yelling... Some people can get ridiculous with it but sometimes if you're lifting HEAVY weight on a squat and it's your last rep, you may let out a little grunt. Because uhh.. It's hard work. But yeah the outright yelling and screaming is a little over the top.


----------



## tballz (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't yell but I do grunt and groan and make weird faces.


----------



## Perdido (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm usually pretty quiet except for squats. The last 3 or 4 squats out of the 20 rep program some grunts will be coming out so if it bothers anyone, sorry but get some ear plugs or get out of the weight room.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 26, 2010)

I grunt like a ogre fucking a sea lion when I'm doing calf raises.


----------



## chesty4 (Jul 26, 2010)

rahaas said:


> I'm usually pretty quiet except for squats. The last 3 or 4 squats out of the 20 rep program some grunts will be coming out so if it bothers anyone, sorry but get some ear plugs or get out of the weight room.



Ditto. Try squatting 300+ lbs. without making some kind of noise. It's hard not to sometimes.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 26, 2010)

chesty4 said:


> Ditto. Try squatting 300+ lbs. without making some kind of noise. It's hard not to sometimes.



when your pro like me its easy.. I read crime novels and whistle show tunes while squatting 405+


----------



## SnowManSnow (Jul 26, 2010)

one of my lifting partners dislocated his knee cap last year.. there was a good deal of yelling...

other than that... pretty quiet.

personally.... im reasonably quite... like to make a nice "SHHHHHHHHH" sound for some reason like a pneumatic piston when I lift hahaha.

B


----------



## SnowManSnow (Jul 26, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Screamers are attention whores. There's no need to do anything more than grunt or breath heavy. These guys may as well be shouting "Hey everyone look at me!" because that's why they're doing it. Thier giant ego's require that people around them notice. And if they don't scream.. people might miss the show.




Reminds me of the line in "Anchor Man"... 

"Oh I look sooooooo good.. HEY EVERYBODY COME SEE HOW GOOD I LOOK!"


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Screamers are attention whores. There's no need to do anything more than grunt or breath heavy. These guys may as well be shouting "Hey everyone look at me!" because that's why they're doing it. Thier giant ego's require that people around them notice. And if they don't scream.. people might miss the show.





Its not functional and downright dangerous.  You can be like that one asshole who screamed during the deadlift and then passed out onto the dumbbells.






YouTube Video











Ronnie Coleman does it though...




YouTube Video


----------



## Bilal123 (Jul 26, 2010)

That Coleman vid was pure comedy. I hear yelling all the time at the 24 hr fitness I go to... it's just over the top. The gym is more of a fashion show than anything else though.


----------



## scoops1515 (Jul 27, 2010)

there is a difference between "grunting" and "yelling". I grunt every now and then with the heavy stuff but as for yelling, the people who do that are people who want everybody to look at them and see how much weight they're lifting. Sometimes it's not even a lot.


----------

